# Steady Rest



## biguglycaprice (Feb 24, 2012)

I was working on a project and soon discovered that I needed a steady rest. Since I did not have one, I checked out ebay... Way too expensive for an atlas 10". So I made one myself. Here are a few photos of the nearly finished steady rest.


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking very nice
Apears as you just have the base to go. I had to build a steady for my lathe last year. I know, it not a tool often used, but when tou do need one, you really need it. What is the max size you can fit in it?
Keep the progress coming, and pics of the base and clamp for the bottom.


Paul


----------



## McRuff (Feb 24, 2012)

Keep the pics coming, its on my short list to do. I had to borrow one from a friend a while back to fix a motor shaft, need to make one htis summer.
How big is the main piece of tubing? OD and ID?


----------



## biguglycaprice (Feb 24, 2012)

The ring has an outside diameter of 8" and a .750 wall. I'll use it most on 3-4" steel. When I make the base and the nuts I'll post the photos. The base will be a little primative until I get the mill up and running.


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 24, 2012)

biguglycaprice said:


> I needed a steady rest. Since I did not have one, I checked out ebay... Way too expensive for an atlas 10". So I made one myself.



Great job so far. Are you doing the lathe work on your Atlas 10"? Is it really that long or is it just the camera angle?

Benny


----------



## biguglycaprice (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, the work is being done on the atlas. The total length of the bed is 48". It's a 30's 10D model.


----------



## biguglycaprice (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is the make-shift base and the knurled nuts that I made for it. The knurled end knobs will come at a latter date when I am more caught up.


----------



## biguglycaprice (Feb 26, 2012)

As much as I hate making tools to make tools so I can make more parts for tools..... I am satisfied with how this project turned out. I think I'll get a lot of use out of the steady rest. It put my main project (the round on the lathe) on the back burner for close to a week. Two days in design, two days waiting for parts, and three days of machining... Nights/morning would be more accurate as I work 2nd shift.


----------



## irishwoodsman (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice job, i need to try and make one for mine, i have a follow rest that does great which i picked up for 60.00 which was a steal for my 11" sheldon, but waiting to get a mill so i can mill a piece with a v-way in it so it can slide on the bed, thanks for showing the great work:biggrin:Mac


----------



## StonewellMark (Feb 26, 2012)

Very Nice.....


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 26, 2012)

Looking Good

And look at that, you allready have work for the new steady rest! Looks like it turned out very well, and its a tool for your lathe, built with your lathe, ya gotta like that!

Great Job 

Paul


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 6, 2012)

*One more lost item*

Good job, after reading this it sparked me for one I made moons ago just another
thing I cant find.  This worked excellent starting off with a 12" thick wall pipe so far
like yours, drilled and tapped but to trail the work I used Detroit Diesel followers,
which are valve lifters theyre rollers, I made ball ends on the screws like a push rod,
then I think it was gum dum or liquid nail or something I put on the ball end just to 
keep from losing it.   Looks like I got to make another only,think,them ole 6-71s fell 
into the cracks of history.
ball end in lifter is self centering and the great width of the roller keeps it on track.
My sons junk box has many 302 roller lifters, but Im thinking the rollers maybe a little
narrow and not track as well as big wide diesel ones. Ill get back with my findings.


----------

